# Melchor Pepsi w/ Paper Label 1939



## woodman246 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bought this bottle at a flea market. It is a 12oz Pepsi bottled by Orange Crush Bottling Co of Winston Salem, N.C. The bottle was made at the Laurens Glass Works in 1939.  I would like to find out how much it might be worth. The base also has besides Winston Salem, 12 oz., and Orange Crush Co., has Registered Norfolk embossed.


----------



## woodman246 (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow don't tell me I have a bottle no one has ever sold before. Can any one help me with a estimate? If you need more info just ask. Thanks again


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

What's it say around the neck?


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2012)

This Norfolk VA. example recently sold for $9.99, hopefully someone who knows better will chime in...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item43b2003302&item=290749166338&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=xt8Lm44xntMl48aLNnc4ecGZavk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 13, 2012)

I have one of these.  It's in worse shape than yours.  Mine doesn't have a bottom label, and just a little bit of the top label.  I think I paid less than $10 for mine.  They would be worth much more with both labels in tact.


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's mine.  I'd love to have a complete one.


----------



## woodman246 (Sep 5, 2012)

It is embossed Melchor around the neck.


----------



## woodman246 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is an representaion of what the bottle may have looked like in it's original condition.


----------



## jblaylock (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's one with no label

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Melchor-bottle-Orange-Crush-Winston-Salem-NC-/251146291073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a797c4781


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 19, 2012)

I got one just for you hopefully my pics will load jblaylock


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

I found this with the accompanying description ... 

 (But with no price or value mentioned)(Nor did it include details regarding the number 2 on the base)(Or anything date related).

 A RARE FIND! From a local estate in North Carolina. Rare PEPSI:COLA 12 FL. OZ. green bottle with the original paper labels from the Pepsi Cola Bottling Company, Winston Salem, N.C. The bottom of the bottle is embossed with ORANGE CRUSH - WINSTON SALEM, N.C. Registered and the number 2. Both paper Labels have minor tears on the corners. The large label states " Pepsi Cola Bottling Company Winston Salem, N.C. A SPARKLING BRACING BEVERAGE, REFRESHING HEALTHFUL, Contents 12 FL. OZ. The top label - REFRESHING HEALTHFUL PEPSI COLA - FAMOUS FOR 30 YEARS. Around the neck of the bottle it's embossed with, MELCHOR.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 20, 2012)

[ Closeup of the label ]


----------



## Pepsibottlefamily (Sep 14, 2020)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> I found this with the accompanying description ...
> 
> (But with no price or value mentioned)(Nor did it include details regarding the number 2 on the base)(Or anything date related).
> 
> A RARE FIND! From a local estate in North Carolina. Rare PEPSI:COLA 12 FL. OZ. green bottle with the original paper labels from the Pepsi Cola Bottling Company, Winston Salem, N.C. The bottom of the bottle is embossed with ORANGE CRUSH - WINSTON SALEM, N.C. Registered and the number 2. Both paper Labels have minor tears on the corners. The large label states " Pepsi Cola Bottling Company Winston Salem, N.C. A SPARKLING BRACING BEVERAGE, REFRESHING HEALTHFUL, Contents 12 FL. OZ. The top label - REFRESHING HEALTHFUL PEPSI COLA - FAMOUS FOR 30 YEARS. Around the neck of the bottle it's embossed with, MELCHOR.


Do you have this bottle?


----------

